# Critique possible buy! Grade Appy gelding



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm looking to use this horse as a trail horse and just to dabble in lots of western stuff. He's trained to do everything I want but is located out of state so I'm just wanting to see if it's worth heading out to try him. Thank you so much!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He's fat and he's standing really funny behind. I would ask for some more pics (awkward moment maybe?). Other than that there's not too much to tell from the pics. He looks cute and quiet and is a pretty color. Any horse could do what you want.

Really you just need to see him (and only you can decide if it's worth it). Preferably bring someone experienced with you, and make sure you get YOUR vet to check him over BEFORE you buy him. Get a trial period if you can.

The only thing really concerning would be if his conformation is actually the way it looks in this picture (hind legs) though I'm guessing it's at least partially a bad photo.


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Yogiwick said:


> He's fat and he's standing really funny behind. I would ask for some more pics (awkward moment maybe?). Other than that there's not too much to tell from the pics. He looks cute and quiet and is a pretty color. Any horse could do what you want.
> 
> Really you just need to see him (and only you can decide if it's worth it). Preferably bring someone experienced with you, and make sure you get YOUR vet to check him over BEFORE you buy him. Get a trial period if you can.
> 
> The only thing really concerning would be if his conformation is actually the way it looks in this picture (hind legs) though I'm guessing it's at least partially a bad photo.


I agree on the hind legs and what you've said. Being a minor I am checking with my parents! Thank you for the quick reply!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Also, I am asking for more pics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Agree on the poor angle, and the odd looking back legs. How old is this guy and how big?

He looks like he has a fairly short back, depending on his size saddle fit maybe an issue


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> Agree on the poor angle, and the odd looking back legs. How old is this guy and how big?
> 
> He looks like he has a fairly short back, depending on his size saddle fit maybe an issue


10 years old and 15hh. I'm thinking he's tall enough a round skirted saddle would be okay but I agree that could present an issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Keep in mind you want to get the saddle after you've slimmed him down so you know it fits!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Basically, a nice horse. He is standing under himself, and I don't know why people posting sales ads , often don;t bother standing their horse up correctly!
Actually, the horse is standing under himself, both front and hind, with hind being more noticeable.
Ask for better pictures, as the horse shows a lot of promise- good bone, short back, decent neck, good pastern angles
I see no major saddle fit issues, as he does not have a exceptionally high whither, nor a weak back, but a nice short back, meant to carry weight


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Yogiwick said:


> Keep in mind you want to get the saddle after you've slimmed him down so you know it fits!


Oh yes definitely! Would be very convenient if my current saddle fit but I won't force it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Smilie said:


> Basically, a nice horse. He is standing under himself, and I don't know why people posting sales ads , often don;t bother standing their horse up correctly!
> Actually, the horse is standing under himself, both front and hind, with hind being more noticeable.
> Ask for better pictures, as the horse shows a lot of promise- good bone, short back, decent neck, good pastern angles
> I see no major saddle fit issues, as he does not have a exceptionally high whither, nor a weak back, but a nice short back, meant to carry weight


Okay! Thank you for the insight! If/when I receive better pictures I will post them on this thread. And I agree so many sellers don't stand horses up correctly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As long as you don't require a saddle with a 17" seat (western) it shouldn't be too long. If English I think 18" would be close.


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Saddlebag said:


> As long as you don't require a saddle with a 17" seat (western) it shouldn't be too long. If English I think 18" would be close.


I fit a 16in western saddle. I'm not sure what I would be English as I've only ever ridden English a few times. Do you think that would be okay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that would be an 18 inch English seat.


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> that would be an 18 inch English seat.


Ok so borderline.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

TXappygail said:


> Ok so borderline.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well if you are a minor, then you would have to be a major minor to need an 18" seat English.....that is quite big. I'm guessing you could get away with smaller, but then it depends on leg length as well!

But I think you are riding Western yes? If so round skirts are for sure the way to go


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> Well if you are a minor, then you would have to be a major minor to need an 18" seat English.....that is quite big. I'm guessing you could get away with smaller, but then it depends on leg length as well!
> 
> But I think you are riding Western yes? If so round skirts are for sure the way to go


I'm 15 yrs old and 5'6, I weigh about 130 lbs. And yes western. I would like to think so but I'm really not sure I could get away with smaller without compromising how I ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

TXappygail said:


> I'm 15 yrs old and 5'6, I weigh about 130 lbs. And yes western. I would like to think so but I'm really not sure I could get away with smaller without compromising how I ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am also 5'6" and I would swim in an 18" seat. I bet you could ride in a 17 or even 16.5.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Doesn't really matter at this point, does it? But I also think the OP may need/want a smaller saddle than she realizes. Nor does it matter what the English saddle would be as that's not what she wants.


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Yogiwick said:


> Doesn't really matter at this point, does it? But I also think the OP may need/want a smaller saddle than she realizes. Nor does it matter what the English saddle would be as that's not what she wants.


Okay, thank you. I will consider a smaller seat but I do agree it doesn't matter much at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not thinking my dad is wanting to call on this horse anyway. Thank you all though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

I will probably post another thread if I become interested in another horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunsetGlory (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't tell if it's the way he's standing, but he looks cow-hocked to me. Of course it's hard to tell from that angle, but just an observation. Looks a bit fat, but once the weight comes off and he builds a bit of muscle I think he'll be a nice horse.


----------



## JumpthatOxer (Feb 26, 2016)

I would get some pictures of her feet also. Hoof conformation affects all other aspects of the horse.


----------

